
Whammy: A Real Time Javascript WebM Encoder - cleverjake
http://antimatter15.com/wp/2012/08/whammy-a-real-time-javascript-webm-encoder/
======
franze
hi, i just wanted to say: awesome!

i'm currently working on making getUsereMedia useable and really simple with
introduction high level abstractions like getUserVideo and getUsereAudio (you
can take a sneak peak here <https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/Sinne>). if i
hook it up with whammy then we have a 100% client side (saveable) video
recorder.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I don't think that you can access the data in the media stream that way.
(Yet). Also, MediaRecorder is part of the proposed WebRTC (or rather, now,
MediaStream and PeerConnection APIs).

~~~
franze
simple workaround: get the webcam input stream into a video element, write the
video frames into a canvas, push the canvas(frames) to whammy == client side
video recorder

------
rictic
This is cool, but I was surprised: why is interframe compression basically
impossible here?

~~~
sp332
It just stacks together WebP images that were rendered individually into a
WebM video stream.

------
reedlaw
What would be the use case for this? Can it record a users browsing session?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Some sites produce videos mash-ups (greeting cards sites where you can add
your face to the video, for instance). Being able to do it client-side would
greatly reduce server load for them.

Of course, the lack of interframe compression makes this less useful for this
purpose.

------
guscost
How does Web Audio work with WebM?

~~~
tagawa
If you mean the Web Audio API, there's no connection. WebM uses Vorbis for the
audio stream. Also, this in-browser WebM encoding is video only - no audio
yet.

